
US generates more electricity from renewables than coal for first time ever - rm2889
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/26/energy-renewable-electricity-coal-power
======
claymav
True but misleading. Natural gas has taken over, not renewables. Either way,
hope to see an article declaring renewables make more power than natural gas
soon.

~~~
lightgreen
Natural gas emits far less co2 per heat generated (don’t know how much
exactly). Burning natural gas is bad, but not as bad as burning coal.

~~~
beenBoutIT
Getting at the natural gas requires fracking which ruins the surrounding
environment. Large swaths of land across the US are uninhabitable with toxic
water, soil and air as a result of fracking.

